# Oklahoma Nissans!



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

Where the hell are all the OK kids?


----------



## just1pepsi (Jan 16, 2003)

here.


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

Woo Hoo!!!! What do you drive?


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

What's up man. I saw you on OK-Speed. I live in Norman...where do you live? What do you drive should be the main question? I got a B13 XE 2 dr. w/ rims and stuff. What chu got?

Ah shit! That ai'nt cool, my friend got banned off here b/c of your ass. I would also like to say that it's impossible that you beat half the cars on your kill list. Oh well.


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

That sucks that he got banned... I had talked to him on AIM, he was really cool. Said he was just being an ass to be an ass. We also talked about those kills, and after he knew more about the races, he agreed that I would have won... 

LOL, If you've seen the kill list on my site then you know what I drive. =) Oh, and I live in central OKC (roughly 8th and Western). Email me or AIM me kiddo.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2003)

Tulsa here! we need to have a meet!


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

Hey, I'm here in OKC too, I live on tinker AFB. I know Zexel too, hes got a nice little sentra.

check the link on my sig for my car


----------



## Jtspecv2002 (Nov 14, 2002)

wuz up there is a bunch of guys with specV's here in lawton
need to meet up


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2003)

we should all get together in tulsa on a friday night and play pool or something


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Hey guys I'll actually be spending a few months in OK starting this summer and through the fall... If you guys plan a meet in that time frame I could probably show up.


----------



## insanestvtop (Dec 3, 2002)

Hey, just a shout out from Bartlesville. Living north of tulsa bout 45 min.

Wondering if anyone knows were i could find a minimaly priced good Se-r engine, cause i could used one from my 94 LE. I looked at a wrecked one but the guy wanted $400 for the engine and components and a swap for each component. which seemed pretty sucky to me.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Mike, that's kickass. Make sure you post it in the forums before you come. We can make a meet just cause he's here!! I'll drive to Tulsa, I don't really care. But yeah, you guys just hit me up on AIM and we should all get together. I know El Presidente and GA16DE(kinda), so I'm sure it'd be a "welcoming" little get together. I SAY WE DO IT!!! Just hit me up and I'll cancel my plans.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

El_Presidente said:


> *Hey, I'm here in OKC too, I live on tinker AFB. I know Zexel too, hes got a nice little sentra.
> 
> check the link on my sig for my car *


Thanks man! Feels good from a guy like you with a car like yours! Appreciate it man. I like yours thouhg...cuase you got my SR!!!


----------



## SkepticNissan (Feb 18, 2003)

Sup People just trying to remember what nissan sites I was on. This is the most oklahoma peeps I seen in any Nissan board. Well this one or http://www.b15sentra.net Me and Matt are still trying to meet up. Might as well just make it a whole meet or something...


----------



## SkepticNissan (Feb 18, 2003)

El_Presidente said:


> *Hey, I'm here in OKC too, I live on tinker AFB. I know Zexel too, hes got a nice little sentra.
> 
> check the link on my sig for my car *



Live right by you... Off of Se54tth and Sunnylane...


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Hey, my dads lives off Reno and Midwest Blvd. in MWC. I say we get an OKC meet going on some day/night when it starts to warm up. Like Skeptic said, I think that would be kickass.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I'll actually be in Ponca City for several months on special assignment for the company I work for...(real paying 1st job)

So heading to OKC for meet will be a good get away... should be out there starting in July..if all goes as planned.

I will of course continue my work with NPM and will be flying back to the west coast quite often...


----------



## SkepticNissan (Feb 18, 2003)

*MYoung*

Michael who is the one that owns the 2000 Sentra Xe Blackout that is on project.. I am wanting to know if possible how much Hp to the wheel has it dynoed before all the mods to the car.. I am trying to get money saved up to start adding on to my 2001 Xe. However I am just wondering incase I try to put mine on, to see the before results.. 

Thanks
Rob


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: MYoung*



SkepticNissan said:


> *Michael who is the one that owns the 2000 Sentra Xe Blackout that is on project.. I am wanting to know if possible how much Hp to the wheel has it dynoed before all the mods to the car.. I am trying to get money saved up to start adding on to my 2001 Xe. However I am just wondering incase I try to put mine on, to see the before results..
> 
> Thanks
> Rob *


Do you mean Project Sentra Qg18 ? if so it's owned by Keith Sipmann. You can post questions to him in the NPM/Projects area.


----------



## SkepticNissan (Feb 18, 2003)

Yep Project Qg18 is what I am talking about. Thanks for the information...


----------



## just1pepsi (Jan 16, 2003)

Sorry for such a late reply, I have an 02 QG with header/cat back/intake


----------



## SkepticNissan (Feb 18, 2003)

just1pepsi said:


> *Sorry for such a late reply, I have an 02 QG with header/cat back/intake *



Cool Cool, Where about are you located? I think I need to meet up with you sometime and see these. I am in a money bind right now, so I really can't do anything. However I am still thinking about it, after I get things together...


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

Hey kids, go to www.oklahomaimports.com

They're having a meet on March 7th at the IHOP on NW Expressway and Classen. It starts at like, 3:30 and from there they'll be going to Lake Hefner for a mass photo shoot. It'd be cool as hell to have the Nissan's representing. Plus this would be a great opportunity for you guys that are interested in NIO to meet me (If we don't meet up before then).

The only thing that sucks about this meet is that it's on a Friday, so it might be conflicting with work/school schedules. Haha... Car Meet > School. No, wait... That can't be right... =)


----------



## SkepticNissan (Feb 18, 2003)

Already on OklahomaImport. Just signed up two days ago.. 330 damn, I don't get off work until 330... That is cuttin it close.. I'll try my hardest to get out there.


----------



## SkepticNissan (Feb 18, 2003)

*PROGRESS SPRINGS FOR SALE 2000+Sentra Never opened*

Okay, if any of you Oklahoma guy look at this post anymore. I have a set of Progress Springs for the 2000+ Sentra. All part numbers are the same for all the models, that means it includes the SE-R and Spec-V. I am selling the set cause they were on back order for a month an half and I have ordered another set and they are already on my car. So no need to have 2 sets. If you live in Oklahoma I am asking about 150. I paid 164 for the set on have on my car right now so I am actually losing some money off of them. If anyone is interested in the purchase of this set of springs you can email me at [email protected] 

Thanks 
ROB


----------



## SkepticNissan (Feb 18, 2003)

Never mind on the springs they are already sold.. Need some extra cash asap.. 

Rob


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Okay since I'll be in Ok for several months I need to find a reputable dyno shop.. perferably a shop with a dynojet dyno.... any help will be appreciated...


----------



## Choopsticks (Sep 9, 2002)

Hey I just found this thread, but i'm in Oklahoma too. Stillwater, suck. I didn't know there were that many of you from the boards in Oklahoma, kind of surprising. And that is all.


----------



## SkepticNissan (Feb 18, 2003)

Yep were all here, however only about 4 or 5 of us that live in the city have actually met one another and all... Welcome... What all have you done to your car or what are you planning on doing?

Later 
ROB


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

Mike, there's a place in Midwest City called PowerHouse that has a dyno.


----------



## Choopsticks (Sep 9, 2002)

SkepticNissan said:


> *Yep were all here, however only about 4 or 5 of us that live in the city have actually met one another and all... Welcome... What all have you done to your car or what are you planning on doing?
> 
> Later
> ROB *



I got my CAI just today, from Import Parts Plus, FINALLY. I want to put it on this weekend sometime, but I don't have all the tools. One of my friends is going to help me, but i'm not sure if he has all the tools either. I guess we'll see what happens sometime. The intake's my first major mod. to my car, unless you count timing advance. And then I have clear corners, and some Pioneer 6.5's in the back. It's nothing much, being a working highschooler sucks though. Yeah.

-Johnny


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

Hey Johnny... check out TeamNIO.com and fill out an app...


----------



## Choopsticks (Sep 9, 2002)

I might join, only problem is that i'm moving in the summer sometime for school. So we'll see.


----------



## SkepticNissan (Feb 18, 2003)

Choopsticks said:


> *I might join, only problem is that i'm moving in the summer sometime for school. So we'll see. *



Where about for school?


----------



## Choopsticks (Sep 9, 2002)

I'm going to the Uni. of Rhode Island, probably moving out what, July or August sometime. Not really sure of specifics yet.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Any Oklahoma meets planned for this summer?


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

Hey Mike... There isn't anything solid in the works as of yet, but now that school is out, NIO should start doing a LOT more stuff together. I'd love it if you were able to come hang with us, or even come cruising on Saturday nights. You might wanna check out www.ok-speed.com for stuff going on here. You do have to register on the forums before it will let you even browse them though. Feel free to email me ([email protected]) or call me (405-232-1323) when you get down here.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

GA16DESentraXE said:


> *Hey Mike... There isn't anything solid in the works as of yet, but now that school is out, NIO should start doing a LOT more stuff together. I'd love it if you were able to come hang with us, or even come cruising on Saturday nights. You might wanna check out www.ok-speed.com for stuff going on here. You do have to register on the forums before it will let you even browse them though. Feel free to email me ([email protected]) or call me (405-232-1323) when you get down here. *


thanks for the info... I'm heading out this coming Sunday. So come July I'll probably be looking for something to break the boredom and depression...haha


----------



## SomaPusher (Aug 22, 2002)

we should all try and get together for a meet.


-Eddie


----------



## SomaPusher (Aug 22, 2002)

bump


----------



## Lukesblkser (Dec 23, 2003)

I know this is an old thread but I am from Grove, OK. NE Oklahoma here!!


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

hey guys I just moved back to del city OK
but I am a OKC person
I work at intense audio on 59th and western
shop by and say sups sometime


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

sorry for the late post.don't get on the midwest forum very much...i'm in Claremore..and yes, i think that we should all get together to play pool or something!!


----------



## SkepticNissan (Feb 18, 2003)

Okay some of you may remember me, however I do not own a Nissan anymore. I loved my Nissan still represented Team NIO when I traded it. Small car not too good for a 6'3 250lb guy. So I traded it in and bought an 2003 Dodge Ram. 

Here is what I had 2001 Nissan Sentra Xe. Debadged, Lowered, component speakers and cd receiver. 17% tint and whities all around. Pic below. I also have a pic of it sitting on the car dealer lot acouple months ago..


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

the above post really confuses me....lol


----------



## SkepticNissan (Feb 18, 2003)

myoung said:


> the above post really confuses me....lol



Mike, Me and Matt were the ones with TEAM NIO that were trying to set up a Oklahoma meet when you first came to Oklahoma, but nothing progressed on to have one. I am haven't talk to those guys in awhile, so I thought maybe they still get on here, so I can keep in contact with them...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

oh....Okay that makes sense.

I'd still like to setup a meet in the coming months, when it warms up a bit more.. maybe April or May


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

So where is TEAM NIO right now?
hehe
I have been back in OKC for 3 months have not meet any of yall
BTW
I was the 2nd membr of team nio in Wichita


----------



## SkepticNissan (Feb 18, 2003)

FatBoy4 said:


> So where is TEAM NIO right now?
> hehe
> I have been back in OKC for 3 months have not meet any of yall
> BTW
> I was the 2nd membr of team nio in Wichita



Man, I wish I could answer that for you. However I cant. I am no longer a member since I own a Dodge. As for Matt and Brian havent seen them since like august.. Cory I see him every once is awhile. He's working on another 89 sentra, installing a sr20det if I am right. Check out their website something must be going on with the OKC NIO, but I doubt it...


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

i have checked out the webpage nada.
i talk to Geo every once in awhile
only team nio I speak with in Mark from Wichita and myoung.


----------



## SkepticNissan (Feb 18, 2003)

FatBoy4 said:


> i have checked out the webpage nada.
> i talk to Geo every once in awhile
> only team nio I speak with in Mark from Wichita and myoung.


that sucks.. in a post you mention you worked from Intense Audio correct? What kind of deal can you get for a receiver and maybe some door speakers?


----------



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

What's up! I'm Steven, I live in Tulsa, and i have a B12 Sentra!


----------



## Damien74604 (Mar 4, 2004)

Wuts up guys i live in ponca city i've got a 92 240 sr powered anyone know if there is a place in oklahoma that works on sr20's if you do let me know thanks


----------



## SkepticNissan (Feb 18, 2003)

Damien74604 said:


> Wuts up guys i live in ponca city i've got a 92 240 sr powered anyone know if there is a place in oklahoma that works on sr20's if you do let me know thanks



go sign up on www.forums.ok-speed.com and check with them.. it's the oklahoma car board and trust me there are alot people with 240's on there...


----------



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

Well, me and a friend want to start up a car club, if you're around the Tulsa area and looking for a club, e-mail me at [email protected] the only requirements are one performance mod and one cosmetic mod (i.e.:Audio, rims, wing, etc.). There is no entry fee, just show up for the meetings, which will start around next August, we're just gonna take some time to get some ppl up. Our webiste (still under construction) is www.importspeedonline.com check out the forum link there if you'd like. See ya soon!


----------



## Damien74604 (Mar 4, 2004)

Anybody know if frontier city decided when the car show was gonna be thanks


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

myoung said:


> Okay since I'll be in Ok for several months I need to find a reputable dyno shop.. perferably a shop with a dynojet dyno.... any help will be appreciated...



I'm in tulsa too, I don't know if I'll be able to attend any meet but I'll try if there is one scheduled. If you're stiil wondering about A dyno place in OK, Tulsa has at least one that I know of(my buddy says there's a couple more), here's their website http://tulsadyno.com/index.php I'm pretty sure I read on there that they have a Dynojet brand dyno.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Well i have some bad news about that Frontier City car show.
My shop
Intense Audio/Motorsports is hosting the show.
As of friday 3-12-04
Frontier City withdrew there consideration for holding the carshow.
We dont have a Def. answer on why they decided to cancel but we have our own opinions on why they nolonger wish to hold the event.

We have 3 other sites that are favored in holding the event.
The main one and the one we are planning is Will Rogers Park on NW 36 and portland..

It is a HUGE park

I will keep everone informed.




Damien74604 said:


> Anybody know if frontier city decided when the car show was gonna be thanks


----------



## Damien74604 (Mar 4, 2004)

thanks for the update get me the place and date as soon as you decide so i can ask off from work also there is a car show in about 3 weeks its called like sweet temptations or something i was just wondering if you know where its at thanks


----------



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

we got a forum up for my club, http://importspeed.proboards3.com/index.cgi


----------



## officialhb (Mar 23, 2003)

*Oklahoma City*

I'm in OKC. I have a 89 sentra with a few mods. custom interior, python 880xp alarm,tv,dvd player,alpine swr 10s, 2 kicker zr360,three dynamat bulk packs. i'm wanting to work on the engine next. anyone doing sr20 engine swaps on b12's in Oklahoma?
Anyone have a air bag suspension on their sentra?





GA16DESentraXE said:


> Where the hell are all the OK kids?


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Well Intense Audio/Motorsports will have our carshow in our big parking lot.

our address is 6034 s. western next to radio shack..

the car show will be heald on May 1st
United States Autosound Competition International (USACi) will be judging the audio/show cars.


any questions give us a call at 405-632-2423


----------

